# Bodie, CA - I visited a ghost town!



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Hey everyone, 

So last month I visited a ghost town and made a video about it. I go to the cemetery and morgue (which still has old coffins in it!!!) 

Spoilers: it was great and I absolutely recommend visiting!

Has anyone else on the forum been?


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

okay.


----------

